# trailer pics please



## whack'em and stack'em

post up some trailer inside and out trying to get ideas for decal layout and inside set up thanks Chris


----------



## commander019

About 1/2 full............


----------



## Hunter Parrish

Nice rig!!!!


----------



## jim1960

This is how I did mine


----------



## dblkluk

Nice rig! I like the peg board.


----------



## Chuck Smith

This is an old picture since now I run BF's and GHG's. But use a cargo net in the front 1/3 of the trailer and just throw in the dec's. The back 2/3 is for blinds, tots, 4-wheeler, etc.


----------



## Sean Ehmke

WOW, That is a nice trailer. What are you doing with the other half?

Sean


----------



## dukegoose

Just finished up my new 16X7. more pics to come.


----------



## dukegoose

here are some more pics!


----------



## FullClip

commander019, do you still have that trailer? Or do you store it in Hutch? Ive seen very similar.


----------



## scissorbill

Great stickers! Must be Pro Staffers! How much do the companies pay you to advertise for them? I suppose this pays for some of your trip expenses . Nice.


----------



## USSapper

Chuck Smith said:


> This is an old picture since now I run BF's and GHG's. But use a cargo net in the front 1/3 of the trailer and just throw in the dec's. The back 2/3 is for blinds, tots, 4-wheeler, etc.


Chuck, I like your setup. Just have a question with how the four wheeler rides in it. Does the trailer sway when your towing it with most of the weight in the rear end? I was going to have a setup like this but remembered the 4wheeler had to run towards the front end of the trailer.

Again Chuck, not criticizing, just wondering how she tows


----------



## TeamWaterfowl

this is 5 doz full bodys and still got room for 5 blinds!


----------



## dukegoose

Teamwaterfowl, I really like your set up, is that a 14 ft trailer?


----------



## zdosch

Man some of you guys need to put more dekes in those trailers!! :wink:

Here's my 6x12 with 6.5 full dozen honks. Then I also put in 6 blinds(not folded), and 5.5 dozen full mallards in bags. IMO stacking bags doesn't hurt the dekes on bit as long as they aren't falling and rolling around.

This picture has all the honks in it, then blinds go on the right side with the mallards in the side door. :beer:


----------



## franchi

How many dove decoys do you run? :wink:


----------



## TeamWaterfowl

sorry i dont run all my duck decoys or i would have more and i dont like to talk my blinds up and down all the time!!
My trailer is only 6.6 by 12


----------



## zdosch

same here...i can't stand putting those dang things together in the wee morning hours

i use a solid 5 dove dekes since they take up so much room :lol: ...only used them once in the past two years.


----------



## dukegoose

zdosh, I like how you got yours setup. When I went shopping for the new trailer I decided that I wanted somthing I could walk around in without tripping on stuff. I didn't have all the duck decoys in the front in the pics. I put my blinds down the middle, I leave them setup. I also need some room for everyones gear on the trips to nodak. Pluse I need enough room in the front so my dad can cook breakfest in the field.


----------



## bowinchester

teamwaterfowl what are the Quikrete tubes for?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

We were rolling rednek style! 4 blinds, 8 doz avery's, 3 doz BF's, 3 doz Oversized shells, 2 huffy's.....don't ask, my harley, and buddies CBR.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Or!....


























I think that was over 100 doz! Beat that! :beer:


----------



## kferris

hunt4P&Y said:


> Or!....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was over 100 doz! Beat that! :beer:


It looks to me like someone is getting ready for a waterfowlers party. How many of those did you actually take home with you?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Doz and a half FB mallards, 3 doz floaters, one doz floater Honkers, and two zink calls! All for $80! Not bad!


----------



## kferris

Can I have some of that luck? The last one I went to I spent enough to buy a six pack of ffd's and didn't win jack.


----------



## ChevyMallardHunter

hey guys just thought i would try on here to find a used enclosed trailer for decoys. im not lookings for anything real nice since it will be getting beat up on trails. im looking for a 6x12. im tryin to stay under $2000. any help would be great thanks


----------



## Sean Ehmke

Holy Crap thats alot of decoys. What party is that for? I'd drive eleven hours for a chance. They don't do anything like that here in Iowa. I wish they did, probably have better turn outs.

Sean


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

That was for our NDSU Ducks Unlimited. We have like 80% attendence of POOR college kids! So if you throw down over $50 you have a great chance of winning!

We have one next week. I was going to get some deeks this weekend, however decided I would put that amount in the drawings! Watch I will get skunked! :lol:


----------



## commander019

FullClip said:


> commander019, do you still have that trailer? Or do you store it in Hutch? Ive seen very similar.


Yes I still have it and no I don't store it in Hutch. 8)


----------



## Large munsterlander1

How bout a pic of you enclosed trailor mike?


----------



## bowinchester

im a freshman at ndsu. how would i get more info in joining ducks unlimited ndsu?


----------



## moyak

It used to be my ATV trailer, now all of my stuff will go in and direct to the field


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

This is our trailor!! 

















Haha no we did use that for one hunt though!


----------



## goosehunternd

I would never get 15doz bigfoots and 3+ blinds in this size of trailer with a rack system, Racks are over rated Pile 'em up


----------



## shooteminthelips

Looks organized goosehunternd. Lol just giving you a hard time. If I ever dig mine out of the back yard I will take pics and post them up. I have all my decoys in 6 slot bags. I will be going to two trailers this fall. Going to keep my white one for snows and then go with a 6 x 14 tan for my canada spread. I just got two much stuff and need two trailers at this point to keep everything organized.


----------



## cut'em

Here's two of the decals. I'm still building the inside I'll post them as soon as I'm done.


----------



## dukegoose

Cut'em,
Great decals, how much did they run you?


----------



## cut'em

Total cost shipped. was around $280 -$290 range Got them through Waterfowldecals.com This guy is great! Works with you and has super fast shipping.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Better put some load lifters or add a leafs in the back of that Ford. Poor thing is dragging on the ground! I suppose those FB decoys add alot of tounge weight! 8)


----------



## cut'em

Ill tell you why it's got the squat going on in those photos that was with a 8" drop hitch. I had to since go to a 10" drop to level the trailer out. Look at the photos you can see the trailer is riding high in the front. That's alot of extra force pushing down. Not to mention on my way to the field I found a dead 03 dodge diesel so we threw it in the back for a little extra weight.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Im glad I got an 04! :lol:


----------



## bcde

lgreat ideas but in our area the decals are a dead giveaway for the local theives $3000 dollars worth of big feet later


----------



## nowski10

Nice Rig Cut 'em!


----------



## Goosekilla1

Man i wish i had the room you guy got :beer:


----------



## lookin4theX

Just got this finished last fall, ussually only use it for fall hunting. Have a 2 place enclosed snowmobile trailer for the spring spread.


----------



## olt 800

why use decoys dead birds are better this is a bag of 898 pigeons shot one afternoon with ukshootingbreaks.com of england


----------



## olt 800

a slow morning on the honkers we shot a total of 180 canadas and two thousands pigeons in three days with ukshootingbreaks.com we was a group of spanish shooters over in england shooting


----------



## goosehunternd

Nice pigeon shoot! I wouldnt mind going and hunting honkers in a diffrent country other than canada some time!


----------



## Goose junky

Wow is all I have to say. You must really like eating your pigeons. Those would be some fun hunts.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Well Ive been busy building racks for the trailer and heres what i have done so far. Next is to build a rack for the Sillosock and another rack for the bigfoots


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Looks like a sweet setup!


----------



## FLOCKICIDE

took our trailer into to a local guy tuesday for stickers, its guna be done tonight :lol: can't wait to see it and finally get it all organized...i will post pictures tomorrow for those of you who would like to take a gander at it


----------



## dukegoose

Had to rebuild to get the 4 wheeler in.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

We got ours only about a week before the season started so I didn't have much time to do anything to it but here's how it looks.


----------



## wingshooter05

This trailer i made is home made!!!!

What do you guys think!


----------



## madule

Trailer is not finished yet but here is what I've Have so far.
3.5 Doz Avery FFD Canadians on the wall, 3 blinds in the back, plus room for more


----------



## FLOCKICIDE

here are some pictures of our first trailer...its a work in progress but we got the stickers put on and some of the interior organized the way we want it


----------



## bowinchester

wingshooter05 said:


> This trailer i made is home made!!!!
> 
> What do you guys think!


that is a sweet set up, not to mention a nice trailer. what did you use to cover the outside?


----------



## wingshooter05

bowinchester said:


> wingshooter05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This trailer i made is home made!!!!
> 
> What do you guys think!
> 
> 
> 
> that is a sweet set up, not to mention a nice trailer. what did you use to cover the outside?
Click to expand...

I went to my local heating and air condition company and used 28 gage steel. that is what they use to make all of there duck work. it came in 3X8 sheets!


----------



## 69camaro

Im new to the site but heres some pictures of our trailer. We just finished it up three weeks ago. we rhino lines the floor and six inches up the side wall so we could just power wash is out when it gets muddy. We have 71 full bodie decoys in there now 18 of which are motion and it can hold up to 80. Love to hear what ya think.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

69camaro looks like a sweet way to keep things organized and keeping them decoys looking good. Just one question what do you do when its the fall when you have to put the duck and snow decoys in there it looks pretty packed the way it is now.


----------



## 69camaro

thanks man! well i dont snow goose hunt so that solves that problem lol......up in the front where the door is in that bag in one of the pictures is where i 2 dozen bigfoot full duck decoys so there in the trailer already and then the blinds are under the shevles, and the the mojos go under the shelves also into little comparments


----------



## TNESS

nice trailer


----------



## ICE'EM




----------



## bageltime123

It is a little rough but we are some poor college kids and its better than nothing.


----------



## Flight Cancelled

nothin wrong with that...the trailer is just gonna get dirty from mud and dirt roads...it doesnt have to be pretty just get the job done...i like it

whats the dimensions? how much stuff can ya get in there?


----------



## andyb

our trailer is about 7x5 on the inside we have three dozen fullbodies and four blinds right now. Could fit probably another three dozen fullbodies though.


----------



## mojogreen

Awsome trailer guys!!! It looked like it was ready for the dump but it turned out very nice. I would rather spend a little less on my trailer and put the money towards a few more decoys, i love the camo on black also.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN

Nice trailer guys!! I know the feeling I just graduated from a state university in iowa last year, and it really puts a dent in your waterfowl fund!! Unfortunately it only gets worse after you graduate, they seem to think they deserve a rather large portion of your earnings every month lol!! But it hasnt stopped me from buying deeks and everyting else! I will post pics of my new trailer as soon as i finish, lot like yours, built on a camper frame but it has turned out nice so far, I have used the same racking system as you guys. Keep posting picks as you fill it up!!


----------



## huntingtim08

This is our trailor, old ford pickup box trailer with a topper custon painted by myself. what do you guys think?


----------



## bigbear13

How about this one boyz! 5 doz bigfoots, 5 doz real geese!! and one SMOKIN' HOT FIANCE gets the job done here in Iowa!!


----------



## goosehunternd

Wow


----------



## jblabsnduck

dukegoose, did you have a smaller trailer the same color and same decals on it last year?
If so i think you are the one that we ran into at the hotel in ND last year.(wont say what town)


----------



## Part-Time

The day I picked up my new Haulmark 6 x 12 trailer 








Just playing around with a couple of decoys after putting the shelf in the front and putting down the carpet for easy cleaning of mud 








E-tracking for second shelf for more decoys








HALF FULL


----------



## goodkarmarising

x


----------



## Part-Time

YEAh.. the E-tracking makes it nice during the off season.. we used it in the last trailer we had

But it costs a little bit of $$$$$$


----------



## BBD25

bump this up for more pics. lets get some new/updated trailer pics.


----------



## Beavis

wow!!!! ALOT of wasted space in your guy's trailers.....some of you with all the shelves, cabinets, etc could fit 2-3 times the decoys in there. with the decoys you have in there, all you need is a 6x12 or 5x10.


----------



## goosegrinder

> wow!!!! ALOT of wasted space in your guy's trailers.....some of you with all the shelves, cabinets, etc could fit 2-3 times the decoys in there.


 I agree. I can kinda understand the shelves for the crap decoys that can't take the abuse but having shelves for Bigfoots is kinda pointless IMO. And hanging your decoys upside down ? ....hope it's not muddy or the mud will be dripping/running onto the dekes.

Alex


----------



## matt29

The upside to having some sort of order in a trailer is that it makes it easier to get at things without having to unload the whole thing... but it probably doesnt have to get to the point of looking like a sporting goods store. Just my opinion.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

No offense to any of you...I mean it in a nice way...but some of these pics make me laugh haha.

Heres mine. No pics of the outside, but its plain jane white 6x12, ramp, v front, side door. Two lights on each side and two off the back. Wired into a panel on the wall by the side door and wired into a deep cycle battery so they can be run stand alone. Truck also charges the battery as you are driving. When snow goose season comes around the canadas get tossed on the garage floor and the totes and four wheeler go in.

Gonna be upgrading to a 16' tandem I think just to handle loads better. I am careful not to overload but its easy to do with only a 3500 lb axle.


----------

